# Skiing Weather Man Forcast



## highpeaksdrifter (Feb 12, 2008)

http://www.snocountry.com:80/article.php/20080207102707570


----------



## Greg (Feb 12, 2008)

Ummm....that's five days old. Now be honest. You only posted that because Whiteface topped the snow total list. Come on...fess up!


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Feb 13, 2008)

Yep, that's it.


----------



## lerops (Feb 13, 2008)

his forecast before this one (Monday, 2/4) was really gloomy. he was predicting something close to the january thaw. 

to be fair, he was spot on since I started following him some time this season up to that one.


----------



## Greg (Feb 13, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Yep, that's it.



I thought so.


----------



## danny p (Feb 18, 2008)

http://www.snocountry.com/article.php/20080217140100975

some good news if this guy is right!!


----------



## Greg (Feb 18, 2008)

This doesn't look too bad:

http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/2008/02/next-shot-of-powder-comes-during-middle.html

Josh should update tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## KingM (Feb 18, 2008)

danny p said:


> http://www.snocountry.com/article.php/20080217140100975
> 
> some good news if this guy is right!!



It does sound good:



> The first week in March will likely bring a relaxation in the cold regime, but it will be temporary, as the atmosphere will merely be getting ready for another cold shot in the East. We are now entering a pattern where cold spells will last longer than warm spells, with the reverse having been the case since late December. March will belong to winter in the eastern U.S., and that includes, as I mentioned above, the mid Atlantic. The La Nina has started to weaken, and typically, that spells snow and cold in March (and often into April). That’s where this weather pattern is headed, and I would be very surprised if at least one, and more likely 2 or 3 major coastal storms don’t impact the region in the next 6 weeks or so. The best skiing and riding of this season are on their way to many spots in the East; with a resumption of packed powder and powder to those resorts that have been lucky enough to enjoy the snow this season...get ready.


----------



## hammer (Feb 29, 2008)

Looks like Herb Stevens is getting more optimistic...just hope next week's brief warmup is limited:

http://www.snocountry.com/article.php/2008022819564193

I like this quote:

"In my opinion, there will be at least one whopper along the coast during March…there is simply too much thermal energy that is going to be available for it to be a quiet month, and should all the factors fall into place, we could see a memorable storm."


----------



## danny p (Feb 29, 2008)

hammer said:


> Looks like Herb Stevens is getting more optimistic...just hope next week's brief warmup is lmited:
> 
> http://www.snocountry.com/article.php/2008022819564193
> 
> ...



thanks for posting that, i'm so stoked!!!


----------



## billski (Feb 29, 2008)

I would rather listen to a skier who forecasts than a forecaster who skis....


----------

